# boooah (nur ein test wegen abostroph)



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

` <--  :shock:


----------



## Markus (24 Juni 2003)

``


----------



## Markus (24 Juni 2003)

&&


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

`````` <-- so rum

´´´´´´ <-- und nochma andersherum


----------



## Markus (24 Juni 2003)

häh? ````&&&&


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

``````&&&&


----------



## Diego (24 Juni 2003)

&&&```


----------



## Diego (24 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> `````` <-- so rum
> 
> ´´´´´´ <-- und nochma andersherum


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2003)

&&&&


----------



## nilpferd (25 Juni 2003)

a&pò&s`t&rò&p`h??
Bei mir funzt es nicht so richtig....
Liegt das vielleicht an meinem sino-kyrillischen Tastaturtreiber??


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

ne muss an was anderm liegen, bei mir gehts auch net, aber bei manchen gehts. jedoch liegen auf dem gleichen server noch ein paar andere phpbb foren in denen es ohne probleme geht, auch bei mir.

bis jetzt verstehen das nicht mal die entwickler von phpbb, aber wir werden schon ne lösung finden...


----------



## blitz123456 (15 November 2003)

````
´´´´

geht doch...


----------

